# [SOLVED] 'New Folder' on the desktop



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

There is a new folder created on my desktop at random times. Sometime, I delete it and it is immediately replaced by another. The following is the list of programs installed on my system. This is a small but really annoying problem so any help would be appreciated. Thank you.

2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
32 Bit HP CIO Components Installer
Adobe Acrobat and Reader 8.1.2 Security Update 1 (KB403742)
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player Plugin
Adobe Reader 8.1.2
Adobe Shockwave Player
Age of Empires III
AppCore
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Applian FLV Player
Atheros Driver Installation Program
AusLogics Disk Defrag
AusLogics Registry Defrag
AviSynth 2.5
Bejeweled 2 Deluxe
Belarc Advisor 7.2
Bonjour
ccCommon
CCleaner (remove only)
Cisco EAP-FAST Module
Cisco LEAP Module
Command & Conquer Red Alert 2
Command && Conquer Red Alert 2 - Yuri's Revenge
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Component Framework
Conexant HD Audio
ConvertHelper 2.1
Crystal Reports Basic for Visual Studio 2008
CyberLink DVD Suite
Delta Force - Black Hawk Down
Delta Force 2
Delta Force Black Hawk Down Team Sabre
Dune 2000
DVD Decrypter (Remove Only)
Easy Chef's Million Recipes
ESU for Microsoft Vista
Facebook Album Downloader
Facebook Explorer
GDR 3068 for SQL Server Database Services 2005 ENU (KB948109)
GDR 3068 for SQL Server Tools and Workstation Components 2005 ENU (KB948109)
Google Calendar Sync
Google Earth
Google Gears
Google Updater
Grand Theft Auto Vice City
Graphing Calculator 3D 2.3
Handbrake 0.9.2
HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
Hewlett-Packard Active Check for Health Check
Hewlett-Packard Asset Agent for Health Check
Highway Pursuit v1.1
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hitman 2: Silent Assassin
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Professional Edition - ENU (KB952241)
HP Active Support Library
HP Customer Experience Enhancements
HP Customer Participation Program 11.0
HP Deskjet F4200 All-In-One Driver Software 11.0 Rel .3
HP Doc Viewer
HP DVD Play 3.7
HP Help and Support
HP Imaging Device Functions 11.0
HP Photosmart Essential 3.0
HP Quick Launch Buttons 6.40 D3
HP Smart Web Printing
HP Solution Center 11.0
HP Total Care Advisor
HP Update
HP User Guides 0110
HP Wireless Assistant
HPNetworkAssistant
HPTCSSetup
HTML Calendar Maker Pro
HV-5 High Velocity Racing Wheel W/Vibration
ISO Recorder
iTunes
Java(TM) 6 Update 4
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
LabelPrint
LEGO Digital Designer
LiveUpdate (Symantec Corporation)
MagicDisc 2.7.101
Medal of Honor Allied Assault
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5
Microsoft Device Emulator version 3.0 - ENU
Microsoft Document Explorer 2008
Microsoft Expression Web 2
Microsoft Expression Web 2 MUI (English)
Microsoft Expression Web 2 Trial
Microsoft Halo Trial
Microsoft Money Plus
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Live Add-in beta
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Ultimate 2007
Microsoft Office Visual Web Developer 2007
Microsoft Office Visual Web Developer MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage
Microsoft Pro Photo Tools
Microsoft Reader
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Express Edition (SQLEXPRESS)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Tools Express Edition
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 Design Tools ENU
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 ENU
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 for Devices ENU
Microsoft SQL Server Database Publishing Wizard 1.2
Microsoft SQL Server Native Client
Microsoft SQL Server Setup Support Files (English)
Microsoft SQL Server VSS Writer
Microsoft Virtual PC 2007
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 Tools for Office Runtime
Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Professional Edition - ENU
Microsoft Visual Studio Web Authoring Component
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 .NET Framework Tools
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 Headers and Libraries
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 SDK Reference Assemblies and IntelliSense
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 Tools
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 Win32 Tools
Microsoft Works
Microsoft WorldWide Telescope
Mozilla Firefox (3.0.1)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB941833)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
muvee autoProducer 6.1
My HP Games
NetWaiting
Norton AntiVirus
Norton AntiVirus Help
Norton Confidential Core
Norton Internet Security
Norton Internet Security (Symantec Corporation)
Norton PC Checkup
Norton Protection Center
NVIDIA Drivers
OpenOffice.org Installer 1.0
Paint.NET v3.36
Personal Ancestral File 5
Picasa 2
PIXMA Extended Survey Program
Plasma Pong v1.2
Power2Go
PowerDirector
PowerUp
QuickBooks Simple Start 2008
QuickPlay SlingPlayer 0.4.6
QuickTime
Racing Pitch
Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader
Roll
Safari
ScanSoft OmniPage SE 4
Scorched3D 41.3
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951596)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951944)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB951546)
Security Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 (KB950130)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB951338)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 (KB950114)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB951808)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB954326)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB950113)
Shop for HP Supplies
SimCity 2000® Special Edition
SPBBC 32bit
Spybot - Search & Destroy
StudyMinder LITE 2.3
SupportSoft Assisted Service
Symantec Real Time Storage Protection Component
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
Trend Micro RUBotted
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (KB952142)
Update for Office 2007 (KB946691)
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (kb956080)
VC Runtimes MSI
Videora iPod Converter 3.08
Visual Studio 2005 Tools for Office Second Edition Runtime
Visual Studio Tools for the Office system 3.0 Runtime
Westwood Shared Internet Components
Windows Live installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Writer
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin
Windows Mobile 5.0 SDK R2 for Pocket PC
Windows Mobile 5.0 SDK R2 for Smartphone
Windows Mobile Device Center
Windows Speech Recognition Macros
WinRAR archiver
WordWeb
Yahoo! Install Manager
Yahoo! Toolbar
Zoo Tycoon 2


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: 'New Folder' on the desktop*

Well, I found out that it is Windows Media Player and Windows Media Center that is making the folder. I just haven't quite figured out how to stop it.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: 'New Folder' on the desktop*

Start Windows Media Player, go to tools, options (you may need to press the alt key to see the menu bar), then go to the Copy Music tab and click on Change. Is it pointing to the New Folder on your desktop? If so, change the target to your My Music folder.
Every time WMP starts, it will create that folder if it doesn't exist (I found that out once when I deleted my My Music folder (I'm not much of a music person) but it kept re-appearing)
You may have to look for a similar setting in Windows Media Center.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: 'New Folder' on the desktop*

Thank you so much for that. It was exactly the correct answer. ray:


----------

